# Masterbuilt propane not smoking



## Edude273 (Dec 29, 2018)

My new masterbuilt smoker is taking a very long time to produce smoke and when it does it is very light. I have been trying everything, currently I add the wood and let it preheat for about 45 minutes at 325 to try to get the smoke going, then I load my food and move it down to 250. I have both chips and chunks in "cowboy brand" because I figured chips for short smoke like shrimp and sausage and chunks for longer smokes but nothing seems to work. I have a Weber Igrill monitoring my temps. Any advice?

**update** so would you not use the current chip pan at all and just put the cast iron directly on the heat defuser? Would you have to wrap it with foil and put holes in it to stop drippings from getting into the cast iron? Here's a picture of the current assembly


----------



## Edude273 (Dec 29, 2018)

this is what the wood box looks like after 45 minutes at 325 and a hour and 15 minutes at  250. The food is done and the wood just started smoking.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 29, 2018)

Have never been able to smoke anything other than 4-5 cigarettes in that short of a time ymmv


----------



## mike243 (Dec 29, 2018)

Dont put your food on until you see smoke and for gods sake dont soak them lol


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 29, 2018)

I see TBS in your picture. Thin Blue Smoke. That's what you want.
Gives the most smoke flavor, without crappy creosote taste.
And like Mike said, do NOT wet your chips. And don't use chunks.
I use a MES 30 and now a MES 40 I was given due to the controller failing. I use a Mailbox Mod with them.
I never liked MB's chip system. In two words, Doesn't Work.
Try finer chips from your chip supply. Follow the directions closely.
If all else fails, get an Amazen AMNTS and use Pellets in it. Just lay it in the smoker after following the lighting instructions, then run your smoker at the temperature recommended for what you are cooking.


----------



## solman (Dec 29, 2018)

You need to find a way to get more heat to the wood box without increasing heat to the smoker box where the food is. What worked for me is i bought a wok ring to replace the oem heat diffuser and placed the oem wood box on top of that to get it closer to the flame. Some use an iron skillet, but that never worked well for me and wood chunks.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2018)

Is the pan in the picture, the original chip pan that came with the smoker ???
If so, try using fewer chips....   clean the pan so there is nothing on the SS to insulate it from the chips...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 30, 2018)

As said I do use a CI skillet I also use a higher heat until the smoke starts to show then turn it back.

Warren


----------



## Edude273 (Dec 30, 2018)

mike243 said:


> Dont put your food on until you see smoke and for gods sake dont soak them lol


 I do not soak them, figured that would hurt not help


----------



## Edude273 (Dec 30, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Is the pan in the picture, the original chip pan that came with the smoker ???
> If so, try using fewer chips....   clean the pan so there is nothing on the SS to insulate it from the chips...



Yes that is the original pan, I clean it after every use since it always get some drippings on it. I guess i will grab a small Cast iron and see how that goes. I am worried that the heat shield that is directly above the burner isnt directing enough heat to the pan. I was thinking I might drill a few extra holes in it maybe??


----------



## Edude273 (Dec 30, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> As said I do use a CI skillet I also use a higher heat until the smoke starts to show then turn it back.
> 
> Warren



I will try that! would it make sense for me to throw the cast iron on the stove for a little while the smoker preheats or do you think that would be over kill? Also do you use chunks or chips in you master built?


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 30, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> As said I do use a CI skillet I also use a higher heat until the smoke starts to show then turn it back.
> 
> Warren


Like Warren said, cast iron may be the ticket. Smaller chips also.


----------



## solman (Dec 30, 2018)

I think if he's having trouble getting his wood lit using the thin metal bowl I think a cast iron pan will make it even more difficult.


----------



## solman (Dec 30, 2018)

Seeing your updated pics, an iron pan sitting directly on top of the heat diffuser may work better. If that doesn't work to get more smoke, try using the oem chip pan directly on top of the diffuser.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 30, 2018)

solman said:


> I think if he's having trouble getting his wood lit using the thin metal bowl I think a cast iron pan will make it even more difficult.


With a cast iron chip box, I used to have to soak my chips down so they didn't burn up so quick in my propane. Cast holds heat a lot better, so once heated it can be turned down and retain heat.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2018)

Edude273 said:


> Yes that is the original pan, I clean it after every use since it always get some drippings on it. I guess i will grab a small Cast iron and see how that goes. I am worried that the heat shield that is directly above the burner isnt directing enough heat to the pan. I was thinking I might drill a few extra holes in it maybe??



Drill out the heat shield or remove it....    Cast iron absorbs and diffuses heat...  A thin SS bowl or pan will work better..  Like comes with a Big chief or Totem smoker...   If your chips flare up to flame, cover the pan with foil and have a few holes in it to let the smoke out and starve the chips of oxygen...  No or little oxygen, they can't flare up...
The SS pan that comes with the greatest fish smoker ever designed....
I picked this unit up for $20 a couple years ago as a back up to my 30 year old Totem...
*Using dust works very well or slices of limbs... use only 1..  2 hunks will flare up..*










	

		
			
		

		
	
..


----------



## r2 builders (Dec 30, 2018)

Hi Edude, 
I use a MB 30" vertical propane smoker. 
I tossed the OEM chip pan and use a 10" CI skillet. 
It is raised above the burner by about 1".
I use wood chunks (not soaked)
I typically will run the heat up to get to TBS then adjust to the desired temp.
That takes about 30 to 40 minutes to achieve. 
That's my .02$

r2


----------



## Edude273 (Dec 30, 2018)

r2 builders said:


> Hi Edude,
> I use a MB 30" vertical propane smoker.
> I tossed the OEM chip pan and use a 10" CI skillet.
> It is raised above the burner by about 1".
> ...


 Thanks for the advice, so to achieve this did you get rid of the heat diffuser or is that what you are setting the pan on? Do you cover the cast iron pan at all with foil? Also what OEM?


----------



## Edude273 (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks for all the advice, I ended up switching to a cast iron pan as well as installing a gasket and drilling out the heat diffuser. Got a steady stream of thin blue smoke. Had a great new years smoke with a bone in pork loin roast.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 1, 2019)

Nice looking smoke glad all the advice on here was of a help to you.

Warren


----------



## Brass Man (Jan 1, 2019)

Looks like you have the same smoker I do. First smoke today. Using hickory chips and no problem getting smoke.

Right now I'm set on 250. Had to adjust the baffle in the back to control the smoke. But I got that thin blue smoke working.


----------



## r2 builders (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi Edude,
Sorry for the late response.
I have attached a few pics of my setup.
My rig is older than yours so it doesn't have the heat shield like yours does.
Glad you are getting the smoke you wanted.












r2


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2019)

r2 builders said:


> Hi Edude,
> Sorry for the late response.
> I have attached a few pics of my setup.
> My rig is older than yours so it doesn't have the heat shield like yours does.
> ...



Yup just like mine and how I set it up

Warren


----------



## gh2010ism (Jan 9, 2019)

I bought this smoker for Christmas needless to say I returned it... The best luck I had was bend the feet on the plate that sits right above the burner I took the screws out and bent them to sit right over the burner. Then I took the plate that holds the chips and put it directly on top of the stand that I bent the legs on that sits right above the burner. Then I went and bought chunks instead of chips. I got it to work like this but was just not pleased with the unit in general for the money. Thats my 2 cents!!!


----------



## 3DFarm (Aug 15, 2020)

View attachment 384099
View attachment 384100
View attachment 384099
View attachment 384100

	

		
			
		

		
	
 My new masterbuilt smoker is taking a very long time to produce smoke and when it does it is very light. I have been trying everything, currently I add the wood and let it preheat for about 45 minutes at 325 to try to get the smoke going, then I load my food and move it down to 250. I have both chips and chunks in "cowboy brand" because I figured chips for short smoke like shrimp and sausage and chunks for longer smokes but nothing seems to work. I have a Weber Igrill monitoring my temps. Any advice?

**update** so would you not use the current chip pan at all and just put the cast iron directly on the heat defuser? Would you have to wrap it with foil and put holes in it to stop drippings from getting into the cast iron? Here's a picture of the current assembly
[/QUOTE]


Edude273 said:


> View attachment 384040
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curious if you resolved this issue.  I have the same problem.  Wondering if the CI pan instead of the chip bowl worked for you?


----------



## omar1951 (Nov 17, 2020)

SonnyE said:


> I see TBS in your picture. Thin Blue Smoke. That's what you want.
> Gives the most smoke flavor, without crappy creosote taste.
> And like Mike said, do NOT wet your chips. And don't use chunks.
> I use a MES 30 and now a MES 40 I was given due to the controller failing. I use a Mailbox Mod with them.
> ...


But I read the instructions for my Masterbuilt, and it specifically says not to use pellets. Is this bunk?


----------



## Nwtravler (Nov 22, 2020)

omar1951 said:


> But I read the instructions for my Masterbuilt, and it specifically says not to use pellets. Is this bunk?


Pellet work fine.  Remove the heat diffuser use a cast pan or put a dutch oven over the flame.  This works well, but drill some holes in the oven to let in some oxygen otherwise you'll get soot.


----------



## OldSmoke (Nov 24, 2020)

The OP did not mention what wood he is using. I am finding hardwoods like hickory require a lot more heat initially to get going in my cast iron pan. I normally use apple and have little trouble getting smoke. Is this typical?

I am now switching to my A-Maze-N tray for everything.


----------

